# Evo Dog Food



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

If your still feeding this, they are giving away coupons. 

http://www.naturapet.com/default.asp


----------



## Flo (Jul 31, 2010)

I started feedig my little Papillons Evo and their beautiful hair is falling out. My dughter is feeding her Pap as Evo as well, and the same thing is happening to her male Pappilon.He has the most luxurious coat I have ever seen,in the 8 years this has never happened before. Their bowel movements are on soft so that some of it sticks to their bottoms. Again this is unusual for them. I am finding clumps of hair all over the house. They won't be getting EVO agaio........and yes I introduced the new food the way you are supposed too. Disappointed in EVO !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## zoo62 (Aug 24, 2010)

I have recently switched from Purina brands dry kibbles with a mixture of Pedigree canned, to Evo Salmon & Herring, with chicken breasts I have boiled and some of the juice. I mixed the Purina with the Evo for about a week to transition him. I noticed after a week that he was having diarrhea, not after several days of just the Evo with the chicken breast he has had a loss of appetite and is constipated. Is the sudden change to a non grain dog food creating this problem, and what can I give him so he can poop??? I thought I was helping him by switching to premium food, but he seems to be having gastro problems since we changed.


----------



## Antonio1 (Apr 22, 2010)

Don & Flo, I think Evo is a good feed, but I don't think it's a good feed for all dogs. I have a Pug and a Doberman, I could never feed Evo to my pug due to the calories and my pug is not nearly as active as the Dobie. However my Doberman(Sensitive Tummy) can eat Evo fine during the working seasons. The dense calories and high protein/fat ratio fits his needs precisely. But when it warms up outside to the point we can't get out and work as much I generally pull him off the Evo to prevent diarrhea and unwanted weight gain from such a rich formula. If you insist on using Natura brands I would recommend maybe the California Natural or Innova the protein/fat and calories are all lower.


----------



## Michelle6 (Feb 12, 2010)

Don Hi,I think the reason that your dog is experiencing problems is from too much protein,he went from eating Pedigree-a very low grade food with no real meat,to Evo a high protein 42% meal.Plus you are adding chicken breast which is also very high protein.My suggestion would be to stop feeding the chicken breast,and just feed the Evo.When a dog is raised on low grade food and is put on a high protein feed it usually will have issues,also you should be feeding much less per day with Evo than you would with Pedigree...if you are feeding the same amount then you are over-feeding him.Check the feeding chart on your bag of Evo for a guideline on how much to feed...Also feed at least two meals per day.I use some of the foods that have high protein and my 77 pound Lab only needs 3 cups per day.So I give 1 1/2 cups in the morning and 1 1/2 cups in the evening.Evo is a million times better that Pedigree,so stick with it for a while to see if he can adapt,if not just re-post and I can give suggestions on other foods if you want....


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

Michelle IS ABSOLUTELY CORRECT. My dog doesn't do really great on chicken. So I always have some fresh beets (finely ground, a cheese grader works OK) and a can of pumpkin dog food around(the best), if I am giving him any cooked chicken. Both help with the poo issue. I hope you went slow with the transition, because that is a big time shock. You went from one of the 3 worst dog foods made today, to one of the absolute best.


----------



## Michelle6 (Feb 12, 2010)

Flo-I might buy the fact that your dog experienced digestive upset on Evo,but I DO NOT believe that their hair fell out.Seriously-COME ON!!!! And just what website are we supposed to connect to when we click on your name??? FYI-it doesn't work,and I'll bet it is a site for some other dog food....I'm suprised that you didn't say that they went blind and died!!! I hate when people make up some stupid story to try and steer people away from a decent food and into something that they are promoting!!!


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

LOL, Michelle, I started to laugh when I clicked on her/HIS name, because I knew before I clicked who they really are. There is only one dog food manufacture that sends salesman out to dish on other dog foods. I really have told a lot of people about how they act, remember their dog food cures hip-dysplasia....


----------



## Antonio1 (Apr 22, 2010)

Michelle & Jess, I think you both make good points, but you also left out a very important fact. If Flo & Don are feeding a food like Evo Red Meat and their dog is not burning off that extra energy and protein that could also be part of the problem.


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

True to a point, but then I would point the finger at the owner for not getting their dog some exercise.Now if it is an old dog, then they should have had them on a Senior type food to begin with. NO WAY did their hair just start FALLING OUT IN CLUMPS because of EVO. Now, if you said ol roy I would believe it.


----------



## zoo62 (Aug 24, 2010)

Thanks for the info, I'm still learning from the transition. Zeke did have a bowel movement when we walked tonight! I'm feeding him per the amounts on the bag, which is 3 cups per day, and I have been feeding him twice a day his whole life. I bought a bag of Evo chicken and turkey today, thinking maybe he isn't crazy about the fish, and I tell you what, it really smells fishy! I also added a tbsp of powdered fiber to his food. I did read that pumpkin is good for constipation.

Thanks again!


----------



## Julie4 (Aug 25, 2010)

A note on EVO. My dogs (5 mini doxies)ate Innova for many years. A few years ago I switched them to EVO. About 3 years ago, Amber, started experiencing body aches. She would not even want to walk around. Well, she was 10 years old, so I figured it was just age, never suspecting the food. Monthly accupuncture and nightly deep tissue massages helped relieve her pain but didn't eliminate it. About 2 years ago, her sister, Kelly, showed a low white blood cell count. The vets sent us to specialist after specialist. This went on for about a year. Many procedures later and still they found no reason for the low wbc count. I stopped the vet visits because I felt they were torturing her but not getting any closer to finding the culprit. Last year her daughter,Kandy, 5 years old, started having body aches like Amber. This was too much. After much prayer, I took all of them off processed foods and started cooking for them in January of this year. The body aches disappeared and all of them are doing great. Even Amber, now nearly 13 years old, is running around like she hasn't in years! Kelly's wbc count is back up to normal limits. I have no proof it was the food, but this is a true story. I am just so sorry it took me so long to realize the problem. I am still cooking but adding the Honest Kitchen food for the last month. They seem to be okay and they love it.


----------



## Julie4 (Aug 25, 2010)

One last comment... Listen to your dogs! Dogs love to eat. If they dont' want to eat, there is probably a problem and could be the food. At times I had to hand feed my dogs because they didn't want to eat their dog food (EVO). If I had listened to them, they wouldn't have suffered for so long.


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

Isn't it odd all these psople all start bashing a great dog food at the same time!!! LOL, I WONDER WHO IT COULD BE, LOL.


----------



## Michelle6 (Feb 12, 2010)

Julie-I found some info on low white blood cell count-I REALLY DOUBT that it was caused by their food,there is a genetic factor and you did say that your affected dogs are related...http://www.ehow.com/facts_5369600_causes-blood-cell-count-dogs.html I REALLY wish that people would get their facts straight,before blaming their dogs health problems on a dog food...your dogs would have these problems on EVERY dog food.....


----------



## Michelle6 (Feb 12, 2010)

Well here is another site-since that one doesn't work-OR-You could just type "low white blood cell count in dogs"into your search engine and educate yourself on this disease,which is what I did....http://www.petmd.com/dog/conditions/cardiovascular/c_dg_neutropenia


----------



## Michelle6 (Feb 12, 2010)

What Are the Causes of Low White Blood Cell Count in Dogs?
By Daniel Cobalt, eHow Contributor
updated: September 10, 2009
I want to do this! What's This?

A low white blood cell count (WBC) results in a weakened immune system that cannot fight disease and infection. There are many causes for low WBC counts. Knowing possible causes can help determine the reason for your dog's condition.

Genetic
1. Sick puppies with a low WBC count may have canine cyclic neutropenia, a stem cell genetic defect in all gray-coated collie puppies, suspected in all collies whose noses are not black and in some Belgian Tervurens. Physiologic leucopenia (low WBC count) in some giant schnauzers is caused by a genetic inability to absorb vitamin B.
Ticks
2. Tick-borne diseases can result in low WBC counts in dogs, most commonly ehrlichiosis and babesiosis. If your dog has had tick bites, checking for tick-borne diseases is important.
Illness and Disease
3. Dogs that have been sick or had a long-term viral infection may be unable to produce enough white blood cells to replace those used. Since parvovirus attacks and kills white blood cells, dogs are often tested for it. Widespread infections or blood poisoning (sepsis) also result in lowered count.
Cancer
4. A low WBC count can be an indication of cancer. Chemotherapy to treat cancers can also result in low WBC counts, sometimes so low that chemo must be stopped until WBC counts increase.
Other Chemicals
5. Some medications and chemicals can cause low WBC counts, including cephalosporin, estrogen and human drugs such as Nexium and epilepsy medications.
Risk Check
6. If your veterinarian is unsure of the reason for your dog's low WBC count, examine each possible risk, including potential exposures to ticks or chemicals, to help determine the cause quickly.


Read more: What Are the Causes of Low White Blood Cell Count in Dogs? | eHow.com http://www.ehow.com/facts_5369600_causes-blood-cell-count-dogs.html#ixzz0xeAgq136


----------



## Michelle6 (Feb 12, 2010)

Julie-you should get your dogs back to the vet,because I also read that the symptoms can go into remission and pop back up...Definately NOT CAUSED BY EVO!!!


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

Come on Michelle, you know who these people are. They went from bashing Orijen to bashing Evo. This person has been on a couple of sites lately that I go to. Bashing any good dog foods and making up fictitious stories!! I just don't get it. It's like they think it is going to make their bag of lard look better...


----------



## Michelle6 (Feb 12, 2010)

Jess-I can't say for sure if this lady's story is true or not,all I know is if it is she should know more about low white blood cell counts,and she should definately know that they ARE NOT caused by a dog food,One thing that made her sound legit(about her dogs illness)was the fact that she said she has 5 dogs,and the two that are affected are related(sisters)made her story a little more believable because this can be a genetic disorder.Whether or not she is being truthful about her dogs being ill,I can't say BUT if they are it WAS NOT caused by Evo,and she needs to get her facts straight before she posts bad things about ANY dog food....That is why I posted about lwbcc so people that don't know any better won't just blindly believe her story....The one that was REALLY HILARIOUS was the lady that said all her dogs hair was "falling out in clumps" LOL PLEASE GIVE US A BREAK.HOW DUMB...maybe she should switch to Old Roy and her dogs will all be beautiful again...HAHAHA.


----------



## Julie4 (Aug 25, 2010)

The only reason I posted was for your information so that innocent pets do not suffer. 

Jess: I have no stake in any dog food so I would not benefit from "Bashing any good dog foods and making up fictitious stories!!". I no longer use the food for my pets, so it doesn't matter to me if you believe me. Jess, this is the first time I write this story so you don't know what you are talking about. I suspect you may be an employee or somehow invested in the dog food company. As I stated, I have no proof it was the food. I only know that when I took them off the food, the symptoms disappeared.

Michelle: thank you for the info on low wbc counts. All of these possible causes were checked, and more. I have the vet bills to prove (thousands of dollars charged by multiple specialists over the course of a year) that she was checked out thoroughly. Kelly did not have a low wbc count before the age of 11. Now that she is off the food, it is back to normal limits. I am just grateful she is okay. Her sister and her daughter did not have low wbc counts. They only had the terrible body aches which we later discovered initiated from the stomach area. I will continue to monitor, of course. 

For everyone else, please, pay attention to your pets. I used to praise Innova and later, Innova EVO. Dog food, whether Innova or another brand, can be the culprit when you least expect it. I hope and pray that someone benefits from my experience. If even one pet is spared suffering, this writing will be worth it.


----------



## Julie4 (Aug 25, 2010)

FYI Honest Kitchen dog food:
After reading comments posted on this site about Honest Kitchen using ingredients from China, I emailed them and response follows: 

Thank you for your email and for double checking with us. As of this month, we no longer use any products from China - previous to that, we occasionally sourced human-grade celery from US operated farms in China (as well as Europe), due to seasonality, not cost reasons. To insure the highest quality, US employees worked daily to ensure the implementation of Good Manufacturing Practices, pesticide application and testing as well as soil testing. Celery is now sourced from North America and continues to follow our stringent food policy. 

All ingredients that we source strictly follow established pesticide residue policies for humans, and are tested for salmonella, E-coli, coliform, lead, arsenic and mercury as well as melamine, yeast and mold & pesticide residues, before it even enters our plant. After production, every finished batch of food undergoes comprehensive testing as part of our Quality Control program for: bacteria, yeast and mold, contaminants such as heavy metals & melamine, and verification of pH and proximates (protein, fat, fiber and moisture). All of our meats, eggs, grains, vitamins and minerals are sourced from the North America or Europe.

We are also an approved member of Green America, which places a high priority on sustainability, green business and fair-trade. As part as our application for membership, documentation on each of our suppliers both domestically and overseas, was supplied and evaluated by their organization in order to obtain approval for membership of Green America. 

Please let us know if you have any additional questions. Our pets, and the pets of our customers are why we come to work each day and we're very proud of the food we make!


Kind regards,Kat


----------



## Dale_Minder (Aug 28, 2010)

I have a german shorthair pointer female 5yrs old. I am feeding her pro plan performance. I am thinking of switching to evo. what do you think turkey and chicken or the redmeat, or stick with the pro plan


----------



## Michelle6 (Feb 12, 2010)

Dale Minder-in my opinion you are wasting money on Pro Plan.Check out my reasons why and see if you agree.Here is the ingredients list for Pro Plan: Chicken,corn gluten meal,brewer's rice,beef tallow,whole grain corn,poultry by-product meal,corn bran,fish meal,vitamins-minerals,menadione sodium bisulfite complex.This is a VERY low grade food-with a high price tag.Chicken is the first ingredient but when the water is removed to make kibble it will fall much further down the list,it IS NOT the true first ingredient,plus corn is listed 3 times,when you add up all the corn ingredients that would be your true first ingredient,Brewer's rice is filler- no nutritional value.You do not want by products because that is everything that is left after all the meat is removed so it's basically feathers,beaks,feet.Menadione sodium bisulfite complex is synthetic vitamin k and it is linked to kidney problems in dogs.This is a real no brainer.I would definately go with Evo and any formula-here is Evo's list of ingredients,I think you will notice the difference....Evo - Turkey,chicken,turkey meal,chicken meal,potatoes,herring meal,chicken fat,apples,tomatoes,potassium chloride,carrots,vitamins,cottage cheese,minerals,alfalfa sprouts,dried chicory root.See the difference?Evo is a million times better.


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

Dale, Michelle is correct. purnia not "only" has a crappy ingredient list but they also source the lowest grade ingredients. purnia is a company that can not be trusted. They care about one thing and one thing only which is MAKING a profit.


----------



## Natalie2 (Aug 31, 2010)

I Have a 2yr old dog. she is a poodle/shitzu mix. We have been feeding her the commercial brand food iams,moist & Meaty,Benifull. I want to switch her to a better quality food. Is evo a good brand for smaller dogs?


----------



## zoo62 (Aug 24, 2010)

Anyone have any info on Nutri Source brand dog foods made by KLN Enterprises in MN? One of their reps was trying to sell me on their Pure Vita products at the store. I don't see them reviewed on here.


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

It is an OK food. I like their duck better than the chicken but I have no issues with Brown rice and I like Oatmeal.

http://www.nutrisourcedogfood.com/purevita


----------



## Antonio1 (Apr 22, 2010)

I know this is off subject, but I was reading up on vitamin K (menadione) and it seems that Jess & Michelle, where point on about this ingredient. After doing my own research on this additive I've personally come to the conclusion it's better left out of a dogs' diet. That means one of my rotation feeds will now be removed, and I think those that have read my comments on here before can probably guess which brand it will be that's going to be removed.


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

Antonio, my thoughts on it is I would like to see it gone. But in our cases we rotate foods and in my case I feed more than one kind of dog food in a day. Therefore if one of the foods I fed has it in it I would not be to concerned, but if the main food I fed had it in it I would change. Just so happens none of the foods I rotate have it in it. That would be TOTW-wetlands, Orijen, Horizon Legacy and California Natural.


----------



## Antonio1 (Apr 22, 2010)

My rotation list has shortened from 4 to 3 to begin with, but of the 3 it consisted of EVO(Red Meat), California Natural (Chicken & Rice), but now trying the Grain free Chicken formula, and I was using Purina Pro Plan during the months when I don't train as heavy w/ my dog. I haven't had any health issues w/ my Dobie, but I don't want to risk the fact of him running into organ problems down the road either since this ingredient menadione is known to cause issues. So I've just excluded it from my rotation and for now I'll stick w/ EVO and California Natural Until I find something to take Pro Plans place.


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

Whats wrong with TOTW-wetlands?? The price is OK here. I have not seen C.N. grain free here and two pet food stores here have dropped all of Naturapet products. Tony goes ape for the wetlands.


----------



## Antonio1 (Apr 22, 2010)

I tried all 3 of the TOTW formulas, my boy didn't do well on either. The only one that didn't cause soft stools was the Pacific Stream and even it didn't produce the best stool samples. Not to mention he dropped weight on the formula, so it was causing me to overfeed just to maintain weight. I decided I wasn't completely sold on the formulas, but I have a co-worker that swears by them.


----------



## Jackie2 (Sep 12, 2010)

I've read though many of the comments here about EVO, and currently feed the fish formula (with some additional cut up organic veggies for filler) as well as the venison canned to my 3 yr old Chihuahua. In comparing many dry dog food ingredients had come to the conclusion it was one of the better on the market when we adopted our first dog in April. My big concern after finally finding something he's doing so well on (weight within proper range, no itching and stools finally normal) that because of the recent sale to Procter & Gamble that the quality, manufacturing practices and formulas will change. A few local holistic/natural pet shops here have already pulled it from their stores because of this sale and I personally don't use any other P & G products in my home. So my point is that the grain free fish formula seems to have made all the difference in his health (and happiness)and it seems others swear by it too, but I was wondering if anyone else has thought about making a switch after hearing about this sale of Innova, Evo, California Natural. I think already own Eukanuba & Iams which I heard had been also had their quality effected by P&G? Thanks.


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

You made a good decision on feeding Evo, it is still a very good dog food. Well it every change?? You can bet every penny you have that it well. When? Sometime after it is seen at Costco or a chain Pet store. Instead of giving your dogs vegetables you should feed him meat. I have now gone from stew meat to buying large roasts at Costco(the business one in my location) and cutting them up and storing it in snack bags in the freezer. At 2.29 a pound it costs less than any other treat I give him and is waaaaay better for him. He just loves it, if I put down the meat and a store bought treat, he goes straight to the meat and I mean like a rocket.


----------



## Vivian2 (Aug 17, 2010)

Hello,

I have 2 beautiful German Shepherds. Sir Benjamin and Miss Ariana. Ari is pregnant with seven puppies that are going to be donated to the k-9 force, therapy dogs and for seeing eye dogs. All of Ben's and Ari's puppies are healthy. Ben and Ari are fed EVO. Both do OUTSTANDING!! And Ari is producing a very high grade milk and boy, does she have alot of it! The pups are nice and FAT! Their coats are shining, their eyes, well wont be able to c them till next week, but they are very healthy! Ari and Ben are not just lookin good, but inside, WOW!! AMAZING! And Ben was starting to have hip problems two months before the pups, but the instant it came up, it went away! Even the vet was amazed! So both Ari and Ben had nothing wrong with them, and nothing tht would be passed on to the pups! Today, we kept one pup, Princess Toni, a female, and the rest of her litter mates are not on the force! Champion dog show winners, Life changing seeing eye dogs and succesfull therapy dogs!! We plan on having more litters when Miss Ariana goes into season. And Sir Benjamin, will of coarse be the proud father of more GSD pups!! Thank u so much EVO!

-V


----------



## Vivian2 (Aug 17, 2010)

oops, i made a mistake, i said not on they force, i meant thet are lol


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

Evo is a very good food. To bad P&G bought them out, because it won't take them very long to ruin it.


----------



## Gracie1 (Sep 22, 2010)

I got one of the coupons for a free 6lb. bag.This food is not cheap,but Gracie loves it.I am so mad at all the dog food/treat recalls that I feed Gracie my own mixture half the time.But,for those times when I can't,Evo is one of the best substitutes.


----------



## Toyfoxgirl (Oct 31, 2012)

Hi all -

Jess and Michelle, you two seem very knowledgable about pet food and the industry as a whole. Can I ask where your expertise comes from? I've always had dogs and am one of "those" people that does the best I can by them; I treat them better than I do myself, spare no expense on their medical needs, spend tons on toys, steps so they can get up to the bed, car seats for the car, etc. I think I know quite a bit about dogs and their behavior and health, but have never delved deeply into the whole pet food pool. 

With that all said...

I always fed a food that could usually be found in pet store chains but never in a supermarket, usually asking and being told by my vet that it was, in fact, a decent food and not crap. I have two (male)toy fox terriers and two (female) chihuahuas. Way back before the big pet food scare and subsequent (massive) recall when I had just my boys, I fed them Nutro Max. When Nutro was involved in the recall I decided to switch them. Even though the brand and type I used wasn't included, I decided that if the company tried to cut corners or use cheaper ingredients I didn't trust them with my dogs' health. I switched to Royal Canine as they were a brand not involved in the recall and upon my vet saying they were a better food. A few years ago, my boys (who are high-strung and anxious by nature) went through a few extremely traumatic days and stressed themselves into full-blown pancreatitis. Now they're prone to it and whenever they feel to be under extreme stress they have a flare up. Even though their cases were caused by stress and not diet-related, my vet suggested switching the regular Royal Canine formula they were on to a prescription, low-fat one, in an effort to take any additional steps that may help avoid contributing to flare ups. 

Since then, I added one chihuahua and then another. All eat the food, have a good weight and good stools. I'm concerned lately though, with all the talk about the poor quality of everything out there. I'm not sure how to really find something good since you can find good and bad reviews for anything out there. I know how to properly switch food, yet I'm paranoid that anything new I try will cause a loose, messy stool. One of my males had anal glad problems so this is a huge concern to me. With Evo being such high quality, is it TOO rich for them after a low-fat formula? 

Any guidance or information you can share would be greatly, GREATLY, appreciated!


----------



## Heather3 (Sep 22, 2010)

Hi all,

My cats have used the EVO food since we got them. They love it. When we got our dog 2 years ago, we didn't know that it even existed for dogs. We were giving her Iams dry food only (which I know now is a pretty bad food since that is what I've been hearing from everyone). About two weeks ago we switched her to the EVO. She hardly eats now. She walks up to it and looks at it for a minute and then walks away. I know she is eating some, but she has lost about a pound or two. She is still interested in any treats or snacks that people will give her or accidentally drop. I don't know what I should do. I even tried mixing it with wet food (although I don't exactly want to travel down that road), but she is only mildly interested. Is there anything I can do to spice up the taste or make her more interested in it? If not, is there another good food that someone can recommend that she might find more appealing? I just don't understand why she wouldn't like it.
-Heather


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

Debbie, I had a dog who got a tumor and I had to put him down because of that tumor. The tumor was caused by the CRAPPY dog food I fed him. That was told to me by my vet. Well, I felt like a total idiot and put all my energy into researching and educating myself about dog food. Keep in mind I still feel very guilty to this day. I feel it was my fault and that I killed my dog, as I sit here typing I am stating to cry thinking about what I did to Beno. I really really miss him with all my heart. Believe me I have put a ton of energy into educating myself about dog food. 
I am not a vet and I do not pretend to know about all dogs, but I do know about dog food. Here is a list of good dog foods. And I well leave a link to a very good site and is a great beginning for anyone who would like to educate themselves about dog food.

The A list
1.	Orijen
2.	Acana, Harvest, Pacifica & Grassland only.
3.	Blue Wilderness
4.	Wellness Core
5.	Horizon Legacy
6.	Taste of the Wild, wetlands & prairie only, Grain free
7.	Go, Grain free only.
8.	Acana, the rest of Acana products.
9.	Artemis
10.	Fromm
11.	Merrick, before grain.
12.	Evo

The B list
1. Now, Grain free. 
2. GO, free indurance, chicken, salmon only
3. Merrick
4. Evangers
5. Timberwolf
5. Instinct
6. Wellness
7. Solid Gold
8. Precise Holistic Complete, ONLY!
9. Canidae
10. Natures Logic
11. First Mate
12. Kirkland, Costco
12. California Natural

On the left side of your screen is a list of topic's she talks about. I highly recommend this site and this lady is very sharp...

http://www.dogfoodproject.com/index.php?page=badingredients


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

Heather, some dogs just like a new taste every so often. You might try Taste Of the Wild-wetlands. My dog loves it and I think it is the duck, LOL. Yes, he loves his duck. Evo makes some different taste's, but my Tony goes nuts for the wetlands.


----------



## Dana_Ishiyama (Sep 27, 2010)

Natura is selling out to Procter and Gamble.

Natura makes Evo and Innova. I'm so glad I switched over to Taste Of The Wild over a year ago. I'm SO scared they're going to take over TOTW next -_-

A lot of people are online saying it's not a big deal, but it won't be the first brand they mess up. My friend owns a very successful pet supply that specializes in quality dog foods like these and she's freaking out because they admitted to her already that there will be what they call "minor" changes to the formulas.

And of course they won't announce this on the packaging at all.

I worked in a pet shop and switched so many dogs over to Evo from pedigree and that other junk. Some of them had allergies and Science Diet only made it worse, and now this. I'm so upset about this I could cry. I wish Procter and Gamble would leave the pet industry alone instead of taking over decent brands and cutting corners. I feel like an a-hole telling ppl I switched over to watch out if their dog gets sick and continue switching again


----------



## Dana_Ishiyama (Sep 27, 2010)

Oops I meant to say "consider" switching again.


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

Dana Ishiyama, what is even scarier is TOTW is made by Diamond and Diamond is NOT a company that can be totally trusted. They are a notch above P&G. I feed "some" of TOTW wetlands but I would never have it be my dogs main food. My dogs main food is Orijen. I would make any of these foods one of my dogs main foods because these guys make their own dog food, in-house. Now Tuffys makes their own food but I do not like their brand, but Tuffys also makes Pure Vita and Nutri Source which I do like.

Champion foods (Orijen & Acana)
Fromm
Merrick
Horizon Legacy
Petcurean, Go, Now & Summit
Natura Pet, Evo and the rest. Dry only..
First Mate
Precise, dry only
Timber wolf ???
Breeders Choice (Avoderm and Pinnacle), dry only..
Eagle Pack, dry only..
Evanders
Flint river ranch
Holistic Blend ???
Tuffys-Pure Vita and Nutri Source


----------



## Michelle6 (Feb 12, 2010)

Hey Jess-I looked at Nutri source on dfa,I had never heard of this brand before.From the ingredient list that is on that site the food looks really low grade,I looked at the chicken formula,and the professional formula,unless that is an old formula or something,I wouldn't use either....


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

That is just a ton of meat oooopps where did that corn come from, to bad. That is a shame they have to use corn. The rest doesn't look to bad. I'd give it a 6 maybe a 6 1/2 out of 10. Why why why better than Ol roy, Alpo, Beneful, Bil Jac, Cesar Millan, Eukanuba, Iams, Kibbles n' Bits, Nutro, Purina, Royal Canin and Science Diet which I give a negative 10..

Chicken, chicken meal, chicken fat (preserved with mixed tocopherols and citric acid), brown rice, oatmeal, fish meal (a source of fish oil), barley, corn gluten meal, beet pulp, natural flavors, flax seeds, dried egg product, brewers yeast, potassium chloride, salt, proteinated minerals (iron proteinate, zinc proteinate, copper proteinate, manganese proteinate, cobalt proteinate), yeast culture (saccharomyces cerevisiae, enterococcus faecium, lactobacillus acidophilus, aspergillus niger, trichoderma longibrachiatum, bacillus subtillis), vitamins (vitamin A acetate, vitamin D3 supplement, vitamin E supplement, niacin, pantothenic acid, thiamine mononitrate, pyridoxine hydrochloride, riboflavin supplement, folic acid, biotin, vitamin B12 supplement),glucosamine hydrochloride, choline chloride, ascorbic acid (vitamin C), chondroitin sulfate, yucca schidigera extract, calcium iodate, sodium selenite, rosemary extract.


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

That would be way way way better.


----------



## Kate6 (Oct 4, 2010)

So, I have 2 Corgi pups, 10 and 6 months. Started them on EVO beef about 2 months ago. I was told Corgi's are like goats and will eat anything, but these two are picky especially the little girl. In the beginning they ate it up, now they just look at it. I read somewhere that you are not to routinely change their diet, but really is it alright to rotate in something different? I know they are suppose to eat less so I feed them 1/2 cup twice a day, when they eat it.


----------



## Michelle6 (Feb 12, 2010)

Kate hi,Yes it is okay to rotate foods,actually I think it is a great idea.I rotate between Fromm,Merrick,and Champion,also TOTW.When they were giving away coupons for Natura products I tried all of the Evo formulas, my 2 dogs loved every one of them.But since they have been bought out by P&G I will not use them.They claim that they won't mess with the formulas/ingredients, but I guess we'll have to wait and see.....


----------



## Valerie (Oct 5, 2010)

My dog was diagnosed with stage 4 cancer, they gave her 4 to 5 months to live with Chemo. & radiation. Well that was when I started researching dog foods. I only give her the EVO dog food or EVO treats. She is alive and well 6 months later, you would never know this dog has cancer. She is the first to start playing with our 17 month old 140 pound King German Sheppard. EVO has helped me keep her around and I give all the credit to the dog food I've been feeding her. 
Thanks EVO!
Valerie Kennelley


----------



## Larry_R (Oct 14, 2010)

Several months after Proctor and Gamble took over Natura Pet Products both our dogs started having bloody stools from the EVO they have been eating for several years. We were shocked that this supposed premium food that we were paying premium prices for would suddenly become so dangerous to our pets. The vet put them on a different food and they recovered slowly and now seem fine. Consider yourself warned.


----------



## R_Kelsey (Oct 20, 2010)

We fed our 3 dogs EVO Weight Management. They made our 2 Bichons extremely sick. They couldn't keep anything down. We stopped the food and they got better. Then, when I mistakenly used that bag of food again later, again both dogs started throwing up uncontrolably again. My experience with EVO isn't what I thought it was. It most a lot of money in vet bills. I learned the hard way. I'm switching to Blue.


----------



## Janie1 (Nov 22, 2010)

Twelve yr old Lab just diagnosed with CLL--chronic leukemia. Need to know whether changing to your EVO brand is better for him than the HALO diet he is getting now. 
What about feeding EVO to a dog with CANCER?
Help me with deciding factors--contents, advise, and proof.
Thanks. Where do I begin?


----------



## L_Sarne (Nov 22, 2010)

We have been feeding our two pitts Evo Turkey and chicken for years. Maybe i'm imagining it, but it looks like the first few ingredients have changed???? I know that P&G bought them out and I've read before to pay attention to the ingredients and thats when I noticed it. Anyway, i've noticed that lately my dogs have developed more rashes then normal. I don't know, but I'm not going to feed them Evo anymore and have starting cooking for them. At least I know what they're eating!


----------



## Fred1 (Dec 22, 2010)

My dog (mini poodle) has diabetes and cushings. two year ago we started feeding him EVO beef canned dog food. Lately, after eating he has trouble breathing. I wonder also if the new owners have added something that is causing an allergic reaction. I have stopped using EVO and am trying Wellness brand to see if this helps. When we feed him cookies or raw meat or anything else he does not have this breathing problem.


----------



## Brandy (Jan 6, 2011)

WOW! It's amazing how everyone sees that P&G bought out Natura and now MAGICALLY all their dogs have these unexplained health problems. Guess what folks?? P&G cannot change the product without notifying the public. The ingredients on the bag have to reflect the ACTUAL ingredients in the food. As a retailer and someone who also works for a wholesaler... take my word for it... the ingredients have NOT changed. If P&G was to water down the ingredients.. they would also be lowering their prices and shipping it out to walmart, petco and every other crappy retailer in the world. Rest easy... EVO is still one of the best foods out there. As soon as the formula DOES change... we will be taking it off of our website and our shelves because nutrition is the most important. P&G is bound by a contract that states if they WERE to change ingredients, they cannot do so until AFTER 2012.

If you're still worried check out First Mate and Earthborn, both are non Natura products that offer the same nutritional value.


----------



## Sharon3 (Jan 8, 2011)

Hmmm...Brandy you are wrong. The ingredients on the bag show what the manufacturer CHOOSES to show. Are you familiar with the fact that Science Diet, for instance, has TWO ingredient listings...one is the list that the vet gets, the other is ON the bag. The one the vet gets shows PEANUT SHELLS in the ingredient list...the one on the bag does NOT. If you are friendly with a vet that sells the crappy Science Diet brand, just ask them to show you their list.


----------



## Louis1 (Jan 8, 2011)

P&G has historically been one of the most prolific torturers of animals on this planet. Their website now claims that their procedures of 99% animal test free: first it would be wonderful if one could believe anything that comes out of a major multi-national corporation, but that is not the case as "truth" is defined differently in the corporate world and more related to maximizing income than "truth" as most of us use that term; second, even if it is true that they are scaling back their animal testing due to public pressure, a small "percentage" of a huge number is still thousands of animal tests annually, and those innocents being exposed to horrors that none of us want to even think about. I, for one, now knowing that P&G owns Evo, will never purchase it again; I don't believe there is any way that they will not change the formula in a negative way to maximize executive bonuses and do so as soon as they can. My opinion is that this is a company that does not care one whit about animals or animal owners, only maintaining their own culture with no thought to greater principals of community and caring...


----------



## Jen10 (Jan 10, 2011)

We just got home from the pet food store - 2 weeks ago we bought a new bag for Evo Turkey & Chicken....two weeks ago our Bernese started have diaherra 3 or 4 times a day. Fed him rice for a few days and he was fine, thought it was a bug so we gave him the Evo ago..bad idea!

We told the pet store what happened, they advised us now that P&G bought out Inova they've slowly started changing ingredients (less expensive chicken, cheaper ingredients). They do NOT have to change what the ingredients on the bag says for ONE YEAR after making the change....because they mass print the bags they can use up what they have for one year. P&G want to get Evo into Wal-Mart this year, if they are going to do that they obviously can't charge $79/bag so by using cheaper ingredients they can lower the price and will sell to more people who feed cheaper food. The pet store advised they no longer will be recommending this brand, we returned the 1/2 bag that we haven't used and they refunded us half of what we paid for it. It'll be shipped back to Evo for them to test if they'd like.


----------



## themamulas (Jan 10, 2011)

Very disappointed to hear P&G bought out Evo. Im afraid of quality control issues. Please correct me if I'm wrong, but last time I checked this company formerly Proctor & Gamble funded animal testing which I do not agree with. I loved this food, but am not willing to fund torture.


----------



## Connie_Goff (Jan 11, 2011)

I am major on the care and welfare of my "kids". My dogs eat better t han I do. I am also a Animal rights advocate and involved in the protection and welfare of animals as well (espically dogs/cats/horses). I found out IAMs test on animals dropped them and EVO under PG does. It is not only sickening but pathetic do see/read how these companies endorse their products "acting" concerned for their health and so forth yet test on animals....inhumanely and cruelly...... No, I will not support PG,IAMs and any other hypocritical(sp) "pet food" company espically when they sell their product under false pretenses. Saying your concerned about pet health and all and turning around and testing on animals is not being honest. Thats just like Victoria Secret I used to be a customer but no longer am....heard they use child labor-another "situation" I will not support.


----------



## LBrooke (Jan 11, 2011)

My 8 year old Irish terrier developed a severe skin rash just over a year ago. After experimenting with many treatment options and diet changes, slowly this Fall his skin allergies seemed to subside. In August, after thinking his allergy may be due to yeast/ wheat, I swiched to EVO 95% beef all wet food diet. He made great progress and relief from the skin allergy. However, since the beginning of December, with no diet or routine change, my dog has been experiencing intermittent diarehha and is losing weight. Because he is otherwise a healthy dog and goes to the vet regularly, I have to suspect that bowel movement changes and weight loss are due to some recent ingredient (or quality of) ingredient in the EVO Beef dog food.

I am very upset by this because he has suffered a lot with the skin allergy and now that we have identified quality product that brought him some relief, it seems corporate profitability has side stepped the humane interest of offering a quality product. 

Has anyone else experienced a similar change recently with the EVO product? Have you found a similar product that focuses on quality and integrity?

Thanks.


----------



## Shan_Shanahan (Jan 24, 2011)

Ive been feeding my lab Evo Herring and Salmon for about six months. Reciently he has been throwing it up, I switched to Evo chicken he throws that up too. If I feed him anything else hes fine. I think something has changed!! I tried this on and off for the last two weeks. Evo just will not stay down now?? He wont even eat it anymore, he spits it out! Seriously! I dont know whats goin on, but evo is no longer an option for us. I'm not here to bash Evo but rather just doing some research. My lab is my best buddy, I just want the best for him. Evo was rated the best from most sources I looked into about 7 -8 months ago. I wasn't aware until tonight that another company bought them out. Things that make ya go Hmmmmm?


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

If you want the best then try Orijen because it is the best, Acana and Taste of the Wild are also very good options.


----------



## Brittany2 (Feb 3, 2011)

ATTENTION :: The reason so many of you have been having these complaints about EVO is because Procter and gamble bought them out. You have to realize p&g DO NOT care about the quality of ingredients used in their products and they NEVER HAVE they are a million or billion dollar company who only care about the money in their pocket. I USED to feed my cat EVO then I heard about P&G buying them so I stopped. Go figure they food quality is NOT they same cause they're scammers and don't care! I suggest Call of the wild for your cat/dog or ANY other product that hasn't been bought out by these assholes.


----------



## Brittany2 (Feb 3, 2011)

I meant TASTE OF THE WILD


----------



## Katherine2 (Feb 18, 2011)

We have been feeding our two rotti's EVO red meat for about 2 years now. Never had a problem with the food. In December they started to get indigestion often. The would throw up at least 3 or 4 times a day, but not full vomiting just like spit up. We did everything we could change in their habits to figure out what it was. The last thing we changed was their food. We changed them to Taste of the Wild buffalo and venison formula and they have been on the new dog food fully for 2 weeks. NO VOMITING/NO INDIGESTION. Say what you will but something changed with EVO.


----------



## Antonio1 (Apr 22, 2010)

Katherine, there's probably some truth to your claim about the ingredients in EVO and other Natura products being changed. Let me explain although the ingredient list are the same which is probably correct, the ingredient sources have likely changed, simply put they are probably using different (cheaper) suppliers to get their rendered dry meals, etc.. meaning the quality will likely change from batch to batch. This is how much large pet food manufacturers source their ingredients, generally they go out and bid on large quantities of meals and other grains or vegetables and pay the cheapest price. It's likely that before Natura was bought about by P & G that this was not the case, but my assumption is that P&G are going w/ the lowest bid on the same ingredients therefore while the ingredient list might not have changed, the quality of those ingredients most likely have been affected. And AAFCO doesn't require pet food manufactures to list the grade of meats and other ingredients allowed in pet food, and neither does it allow good companies to list the grade of meat either so at best it's a guessing game on who's truly using good ingredients. I've actually been using foods that are manufactured in APHIS EU Certified manufacturing facilities lately, at least I'm sure the facility as well as the ingredient suppliers must pass USDA human grade quality meat/grain inspections before the products can be used, otherwise European coutries won't allow those products to be imported into the country to risk samonella, ecoli, etc..


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

I agree p & g is about the money and money only and no doubt that they are sourcing from lesser quality suppliers. I really doubt that APHIS EU Certified manufacturing facilities have any control over quality. You just have to have some faith in your dog food company. Other than TOTW-wetlands I try to feed only from those companies who manufacture their own products Orijen, Acana, Go, Now, First mate, Fromm, Merrick, Whole earth farms, Horizon Legacy, Evanders, Timber wolf, Eagle Pack and Holistic Blend are some that come to mind but there are others.

Sweet potato's well help in any kind of digestive issues that are minor in nature. You can buy dog food 100% sweet potato's. I guess you could finely grind fresh ones but I have never done that.


----------



## Antonio1 (Apr 22, 2010)

Jess I agree we have to have faith in the company and hope they are being honest with us about what's in the dog foods. But here's a interesting side note to your post about the brands you trust  Amazingly enough the majority of those brands are products in APHIS EU Certified facilities LOL go figure


----------



## Antonio1 (Apr 22, 2010)

products = produced


----------



## CATHY2 (Feb 23, 2011)

I have nine dogs on Inova and Evo, I combine the two together. I raise Chihuahuas, have a MinPin, Sheltie and Border Collie. I feed the turkey, chicken and trade off every other time to the red meat formula. My dogs have
never looked better nor felt better. I have had no issues with the food and
they love it. 
Don't know where all the negative is coming from, but I will continue to feed.
They have been on it over a year.


----------



## Donna6 (Mar 3, 2011)

EVO is now made by Proctor & Gamble not sure when the change was made. Stopped feeding it to my dogs.


----------



## Michelle17 (Mar 4, 2011)

My yellow lab was on Evo for most of her life. She loved the food and always had a great coat. However, last spring she woke up one day will normal energy but wouldn't eat her food. I had to really coax her to eat and she had vomited a couple of times. I tried switching her food, and her apetite waxed and waned for the next 2 months. Then one day she had tremors and I rushed her to the vet. Her assessment was normal but labwork showed that she was in renal failure. We tried eveerything but she passed away 9 days later. She was only 5 years old! 

Has anyone else heard or experienced renal failure in their dog after feeding Evo for years? The vet doesn't know why she had renal failure and I've heard that high protein diets like Evo can be hard on their kidneys.


----------



## Laurie5 (Mar 14, 2011)

I started switching our dogs over from Wellness (with which I was extremely happy) to EVO because I was told it was equivalent in quality and came in larger sized bags (for feeding 3 small dogs). Our dogs have a very predictable routine for feeding - twice a day, and about 1/3 cup per meal. Our dogs have just recently started having indoor poop accidents and diarrhea. They ask to be let outside frequently (too frequently) and have been whining to go out in the middle of the night. This is a huge change, and I haven't even completely switched them over from a mixture of the former food with the new food. I'm taking it all back to the store today. Even if they won't give me my money back, I will dump this stuff and go back to Wellness. On that food I saw a significant improvement in their coats, breath, and overall health. I'm worried about what I'm seeing here. The dogs have gas and smell 'ripe' - which I thought may just be a temporary reaction to the new food. But it doesn't sound like it is going to be getting any better. We have two Havenese (one 15 lbs, and one 12 lbs), and a poodle mix (about 15 lbs.). Thanks for writing in everyone. I thought I was just imagining things.


----------



## dorothy (Mar 14, 2011)

i've also heard that high protein diets can have negative effects on a dogs' renal function...i'm an r.n. and know it certainly does in humans so it makes sense it would in dogs too...i think my dog has recently developed allergies so i want to switch him to a new food and was considering EVO until i read all these remarks...he used to be on orijin until his renal function was off and the vet said to take him off the high protein orijin...
not sure where to go now, perhaps "GO!" as it also has no grains, corn, or other allergens...
any advise??..thx for all these great comments
dorothy


----------



## Connie5 (Apr 1, 2011)

We have two bichons who have been on EVO canned food for nearly 2 years. Suddenly they both are having vomiting every time they eat this food. I am going to switch to another kind but am going to baby them with cooked chichen and rice until they feel better. Should there be a recall?


----------



## Alan (May 13, 2011)

I did a little bit of research and there seems to be a lot people thinking high protein is not good for kidney. But it's not true. This was repeated so often that it became self-sustaining and axiomatic. 

If you all have time please look at this 
http://www.dogfoodproject.com/index.php?page=protein_myth

And also, you do not feed your dog the same amounts of kibble you fed with your previous brand. This is because EVO still has a very high protein compare to Wellness and the digestion rate for EVO food is normally about 90% to 95% compare to other brands. It's the something like powerbar(just an instance), if you eat too much you will go in laxative effect. It's because your body can no longer absorb the rich nutrients.

Michelle: Did you take the same bag of food for other dogs to try on. I have this same situation with Innova food, so the first suspect is always the food. Did not find the food to be rancid or fungus inside, so feed the food to another dog and the food works out to be fine. 

Just my opinion as I also did a bit of research onthis matter as well.


----------



## chistine (May 25, 2011)

Did no one notice that procter & gamble bought out evo and it was after that so many people started having many problems with the food . I fed evo to both my dogs and had excelent results than I changed to Fromm and Instint alternating every 12 bags and looking for another to add to the rotation . No hot spots ,no dry skin ,on gas or upset stomachs . Good luck hopes this helps .


----------



## Sherrie (Jun 28, 2011)

I have been feeding Dry Evo (Chicken) and large breed puppy made by Evo for many years. I have never had a problem with it UNTIL NOW.

2 of my dogs are on Evo Chicken and losing weight. Nothing has changed in their life to cause this. I have 2 others that have a weight problem (fat) and they are on weight reduction by Evo. They are maintaining their weight but not loosing. 

I was told P&G were not to change formula for 1 year after they bought the company and I believe that year was up in January.


----------



## Nan (Jul 13, 2010)

Wow I just bought EVO, California Natural and Innova and fed it to my dogs. Now I read this and feel so bad I gave them this. They didn't really like it so I mixed some cooked chicken in it to get them to eat it. They were on Orijen dry until they changed their formula and now all 3 of my dogs have diarrhea every day. I did add their old food with new so that wasn't the problem. I don't like where Orijen on their website has the better selenium yeast and on their bags it has sodium solenite. They say the label is wrong but it has been over a year and still the new bags coming in says sodium selenite. How are they getting away with this? I guess it's back to home cooking and Party Animal can. I am switching to ACANA dry dog food it's also made by the company that makes Orijen but less protein. I wish my dogs would have liked Dogswell Nutrisca or the other holistic/organic dry food. Too bad about EVO, Innova and California Natural, I was so excited to see they added the more expensive selenium yeast.


----------



## Antonio1 (Apr 22, 2010)

Nan, you might want to see if Victors Dog food http://www.victordogfood.com/ is available in your area. They are one of the pioneers of using selenium yeast in their formulas. I've been using it for awhile w/ my dog(s), and have had a good deal of success so far.


----------



## Buh (Aug 14, 2011)

I've been feeding my 3 year old Snoodle-Pom (11 pounds) EVO kibble for over a year, 1/4 cup per meal and twice a day. He has been fine until the last 3 weeks he started having soft stool (very soft & wet). I stopped giving him treats, just the Evo food only and cut back half size (now only 1/4 a day), but he still have soft poop. I am going to change to new food but don't know which brand should I choose???


----------



## BeeJay (Aug 28, 2011)

A few years back we switched our now 4-yr-old GSP from another food to EVO because he was up to 4 cups/day & loosing weight. With the EVO Turkey/chicken he gained muscle, energy, and his coat is so shiny you need sunglasses to look at him. 

But seriously, the food is good. I have been collecting the ingredients & analysis labels ever since the P&G takeover & NOTHING HAS CHANGED. Also, my dog remains on the food because (you guessed it) NOTHING HAS CHANGED. In face, we now have our new puppy on it as well.

So stop listening to rumours, hysteria, & hearsay. If there is a GI problem with your dog, take a look at his total health picture instead of automatically blaming the food. Take charge of your dog's health instead of listening to the people wearing the tinfoil hats.


----------



## alex6 (Sep 11, 2011)

Hello every one, I was feeding my dog evo for a while but recently he has been having problems with his stool. I took him to vet told me to feed him rice with chicken for a while till stool returns to normal then try feeding him again alittle bit at a time. I did as I was told his stool cleared up try to mix his food in with the chicken and rice and again problem persit, went back to vet explained what was happening that is when he told me it was the food.. now I read all the articles and it confirms everything I was thinking , so for now I will continue cooking his food till I find a better alternative.. thank you all for comments.


----------



## Tanksmom (Oct 14, 2011)

I've had my JRT on Natura products for nearly 6 yrs. 1st Calif Nat, then up until June 20111 Evo. Due to major surgery and the need for higher protein; Necessary for recovery post-surgery. I've saved ingredient labels right along and nothing has changed. My JRT is doing wonderfully, his overall health and recovery he's bounced back 100 percent.

Vets are very quick to blame diets, in order to 'sell' what ever junk food they're promoting in their office @ a hefty profit!. The simple fact remains, most vets have very little pet nutrition education if any. But I'm with BeeJay on this on; take control of your pets overall health. Do your research, educate yourself. In some instances you may need to shop for a new Vet.


----------



## Lowell (Oct 25, 2011)

I've had dogs for aver 40 years of every size and shape.The only experience that I've had with EVO was with the Red all meat. My german shorthaired pointer love it and did very well on it but my wives standard poodle had loose stools everywhere and finally we went back to feeding Canidae. I really believe that it's not the food it's the dog. Some just can not handle the protien level. I really believe that the more meat protien the better the animal does.


----------



## Jody2 (Dec 11, 2011)

I just started feeding Evo to my 6 month old French bulldog puppy. He's been itchy since I'd gotten him from the breeder and I thought it was the Pro Plan grain diet he was on. He's always had an active digestive system but after the complete switch he's had an upset stomach. No vomiting, just a very loose stool. The only thing I've changed is his food. The itching isn't as bad, but, the trade off isn't worth it. I thought it was just a characteristic of breed, but after reading all the comments, I can see it's the food. I feel so bad that I've done this to my little guy.


----------



## Minco (Dec 22, 2011)

I wish I'd done some research before subjecting my dog to two weeks of Evo. He ended up sick and lethargic, with chronic diarreah and vomiting after most meals.
We promptly returned to our normal Hills Science Diet and a raw food mix... with immediate improvement.
Far too many similar stories about Evo to ignore!


----------



## Pete3 (Dec 24, 2011)

My now 6.5 yo labradoodle was happily on EVO for 4.5 years, but started having very loose stools a year & a half ago - just as P&G was buying Naturapet. Yes, they claimed they weren't changing Naturapet's formulas for a period of time, but nothing I ever read said they would keep the same ingredient "suppliers". I'm guessing suppliers changed & lesser quality "ingredients" started coming here from China, etc. and even though the "formulas" stayed the same, we started having troubles. Switched to Taste Of The Wild and have had no problems in over a year...and no ear infections anymore either. I won't buy a P&G pet food and expect they'll do the same thing to Naturapet products that they did to Iams & Eukanuba...which is cheapen them.


----------



## Caroline2 (Feb 22, 2012)

Rotating protein sources, finding a high fiber dog food, cal nat gf kangaroo has had wonderful results as an additional protien source for my dog as well as customers in the holistic pet food retail company I currently work for. In addition, feeding the correct amount for your dog does not stay the same throughout the life of a dog caloric needs for a dog change even on a day to day basis, just like you or I have different energy requirements. I highly recommend EVO, the senior formula as the salmon and herring formula.


----------



## shelley2 (Mar 28, 2012)

I understand that you think EVO is one of the best dog foods, and at the same time I am wondering why you are not concerned that some of the ingredients come from China? Please advise.


----------



## Rick3 (Apr 11, 2012)

My comments echo one of the others where my dog had the worst diahhrea ever, scabby sores formed on his head and eventually he quit eating it. A friend fed his dog from the same bag and the dog vomited. I sent a sample to company and they said no problems with the food. I will never feed Evo to any of my dogs again. Two thumbs down.


----------



## Shifty (May 8, 2012)

I find it funny that you guys all have problems. It's not the food giving your dog problems, it is more than likely you! I feed it to all my animals, and millions of others. P&G kept everything the same because, guess what? IAMS was where they learned their mistake, and they even said so. Natura still exists as Natura. Owned and operated, P&G is behind the marketting. That is it! They also have AIB superior rating, USDA certified foods, which has even more strict control on what enters the facility, and several ISO quality control specifications that there is absolutely nothing changed! And also, cite where you hear they get meat from China...I would love to know!

Haters gonna hate..


----------



## Dog_Lover2 (Sep 20, 2012)

I have been feeding my dog evo chicken & turkey since before they were bought out by P+G and guess what? NO DIFFERENCE! The labels are the same, the ingredients are the same, it's the same. 
They do not source any of their ingredients from China. I called and emailed them and got the same answer both times.
So much BS rumors around about them before and after the buyout. Give it a rest already.


----------



## Mastiffsrboss!! (Sep 26, 2012)

I switched my sensitive stomached mastiff over to EVO a week ago and have had NO problems at all. No diahrea, no vomiting (other then when he ate steak fat trimmings out of the garbage!! gggrrr)He is doing great on it.


----------



## Joe4 (Dec 4, 2012)

I have been using Evo and am very satisfied with it! Think my dogs are too! And unless P&G changes the ingredients, which I can only trust that they will inform us by correcting the labeling, I will continue to use it. Even with the high price!


----------



## Todd2 (Oct 22, 2013)

I doubt this dog food well ever get back to where it once was but it might get better. Marrs is the maker of crappy dog food like Pedigree, Whiskas, Banfield and Royal Canin.

Mars Inc. to buy Iams, Eukanuba and Natura pet food brands....

http://www.virginiabusiness.com/news/article/mars-inc.-to-buy-iams-eukanuba-and-natura-pet-food-brands


----------

